# Adam A5X good choice?



## CesarUS (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi guys 
So Im getting the Axe FX II by the end of the year but Im going to buy studio monitors now to use with my boss gt-10 because is so annoying to play with headphones.
Well, this far Im going for the Adam A5X, my room is small so 7 or 8 inch drivers I think will overwork my room.
what do you guys thing of the Adams A5X, is there anything Better within the price range of 1000 a pair?


----------



## orange1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Demo it first! I can't emphasize that enough!


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Apr 5, 2013)

You know, Adams don't have a ridiculous bass response. I'm not in a big room by any means, and the A7s seem to be just on the edge of not having enough bass (and my room is treated so I'm getting the best possible bass response out of it). How small of a room are you talking about?

My point here is that you'll probably be fine with the A7x. Can't really go wrong with them. They're great near-fields.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have both Dynaudio BM5A's and Adam A7's - never tried the smaller ones. I prefer the Dynaudio's overall and use them as my mains. I use the Adams as a secondary reference. They are both awesome monitors but as mentioned above ^^ the Adams are a bit lacking on the low end. The A7 specs list a lower frequency range than the Dyn's but it's simply not true, my Dyn's have a noticeably better low end response. Construction is better too, had to return one of my A7's when I first bought it due to port rattling, something which apparently many others were experiencing. The replacement is fine though.

You can often find nearly new used Dyn's for ~$600 a pair on Ebay. My co-worker just got a pair off Ebay for $540. Oh, and I play my guitar through them via my POD HD and it sounds great. I have a Mesa Triple Rec half stack but usually work on ideas via the POD and Dyn's so I can easily record anything I come up with, and also when I need to play a little lower late at night.


Rev.


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Apr 5, 2013)

I should add an addendum to my statement. I love my Adam A7s and think they are great as a upper-end reference monitors for home recording studio use. In about 2 years, I'll probably upgrade to ADAM S3X-Vs or whatever is in a similar price/quality range at that point. But I should also emphasize this:

I thought my room and Adams sounded pretty darn good when I first got this party started. I had absolutely nothing in terms of broadband and corner treatment in my room because I couldn't primarily afford it at the time and I didn't really buy the idea that I needed treatment to get good mixes with monitors.

My how wrong I was. I managed to score a really good deal on 8 4" thick panels from acoustimac and set up my room the best I can for my situation. I could have probably built them much cheaper, but after getting all the supplies to Boise and putting them together with my father, I figured the work/cost ratio was worth just buying them outright on clearance (and they look a hell of a lot better). Before I got the panels installed, I had no choice but to reference my low end balance with headphones because I just couldn't hear what was going on from about 150 Hz downward. Additionally, between 250-500 Hz it was just super difficult to get tight because the room was just so unfocused. Now that they're up, it's almost laughable when I look back at my mixes. So unrefined and uncontrolled. I haven't posted anything of real merit up in a while, but you'll hear the difference when I do. 

FWIW, I will never mix on monitors in an untreated room again. It's just not worth it. If I have to in the future I will record guitars and bass with them on to get some instrument feedback loop going (improves tone), but will just end up buying some high-end headphones (like $500-$1,500 cans) and just do it that way.


----------



## stewartsdecay (Apr 5, 2013)

I've used the Adam 7x and love them. Haven't tried the 5, but I would suggest considering the Equator Audio D series. They have been receiving crazy reviews. Friends of mine love them.


----------



## 7stg (Apr 6, 2013)

I have the Adam a7x and they will work fine in a smallish room. They respond well at low levels with no noticeable frequency loss. They are hard to beat for the price, but if you can get the chance demo first. 

Look up DIY bass traps and Owens Corning 703 4 inch panels.


----------



## georg_f (Apr 6, 2013)

A5x or A7x are fantastic
you can get the sub 8 subwoofer for extra bass


----------



## CesarUS (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the respondes guys, I live in Chile so its impossible to try the monitors 
I can buy the Adams A5X here for 1000 dollars or buy monitors on ebay
Dynaudio BM5A Compact Studio Monitor New B Stock with Free Stuff Look | eBay
Did you mean this monitors?
Equator D5 Active Studio Monitors Pair | eBay 
And these?
are these really that much better than the Adams A5X?


----------



## JPMike (Apr 7, 2013)

I got Adam S1X's and I am more than happy. I can't recommend them enough, I truly believe Adam is prolly one of the best for monitors.


----------

